# Latch Belt is twisted on my Blvd



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

So I went to install my Blvd with the LATCH system instead of the regular seat belt and I noticed that one of the straps is twisted and needs to be twisted twice to make the strap straight. I'm not sure how it got twisted twice as we've never used the LATCH and bought the seat new. I called Britax and the lady didn't understand what I was saying. How hard is it to understand that the belt is twisted? I told DH that I will not install it with the LATCH unless the belt is totally straight- no twists. He said it should be fine as long as it is tight. Am I wrong or is he? I haven't heard back yet from Britax regarding what to do. Any advice is appreciated. TIA

Do you want me to post pics of what I'm talking about?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Is the seat FF or RF?


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

RF but we did FF last night to get our visitors in our car







(Toyota Corolla). So we were switching it back today and that's when I noticed the belt. We had DD RF with the seat belt. That's why I never noticed it was twisted. It doesn't matter if I switch the belts to the other side (between RF and FF). They are still twisted... it just puts the twisted belt on the other side.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh ok, I just wanted to make sure. A pretty common issue with the Britax is that people forget to switch the LATCH connectors from RF to FF. But, since that isn't the issue, it's just a flip in the strap. It happens sometimes







Try loosening it all the way, then fold the strap over a smidgen and work it through the adjuster until it's flipped back over.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm having a hard time picturing it so a pic would help. Do you mean it's twisted in on itself like sometimes happens to harness straps and seatbelts?

At first I thought you meant that one of the latch clips was upside down but now I see that's not what you meant at all.

Definately install it with the seatbelt until you can get the latch strap untwisted.

ETA: Nevermind. I thought it might be what Anna was talking about but I was having a hard time explaining how to untwist. No more sleepy posting for me. lol


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Oh ok, I just wanted to make sure. A pretty common issue with the Britax is that people forget to switch the LATCH connectors from RF to FF. But, since that isn't the issue, it's just a flip in the strap. It happens sometimes







Try loosening it all the way, then fold the strap over a smidgen and work it through the adjuster until it's flipped back over.

yes, this. DH and I spent an hour just trying to twist it once with no success. Let alone it needing to be flipped twice to be straight. What a huge pain. I don't know why it's like this. The darn strap is so thick that once you get the corner folded just a bit, it's very hard to try and pull through.

To the other post- yes- it's just like when the straps are twisted on the harness. Anyonw wanna come and fix it for me?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah it's tough, but you should be able to get it


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

And if I can't/ or give up? The straps must be straight to use properly, correct? I know they must be straight for the harness but I assume the same as well for the install.

I now hate this seat... and that's the only reason why. WHY?! LOL dang it! I'm dreading to look at DH's seat and see if that has twisted straps.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah you really shouldn't use it like that, sorry. You can just install with a belt, but they aren't removable so short of sending it back to Britax you don't have a whole lot of options


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Do you think after hours of trying it would be reasonable to request that Britax send another seat or no (they'd probably laugh at me)? I know it's a safety feature to not have the belt come undone but that seems like the easiest way to flip the belt. I guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow. Aurora- thank you for your help!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If it's a defect in manufacturing, I would request that. But I'd be willing to send them a pic to clarify.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonimk19* 
Do you think after hours of trying it would be reasonable to request that Britax send another seat or no (they'd probably laugh at me)? I know it's a safety feature to not have the belt come undone but that seems like the easiest way to flip the belt. I guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow. Aurora- thank you for your help!

You're welcome







Hopefully I was of some help!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
If it's a defect in manufacturing, I would request that. But I'd be willing to send them a pic to clarify.

I agree, as long as it's under warranty and you can't get it untwisted, absolutley get it replaced. You paid $300 for a seat with fully operational parts!


----------

